# Sportscar protection detail Mclaren SLR 722



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

This one was booked in for an enhancement / protection detail , it was in really good condition , so no before/after shots , stunning car:thumb:














































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking
Dave:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful car - only need the lottery win and I'll get one


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeous and a top job. What products you use?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work on a stunning car! :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, you get to work on some awesome cars mate!! :thumb:

That bonnet is just huge!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is that 722 horses then?


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

that last picture the car looks so mean!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

After all that i need to go and clean myself up. 

Great stuff


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks beautiful Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

You kept this one quiet :thumb: 

Anthony 

speak soon


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well there goes the silver doesn't reflect myth! Fantastic result, best finish I've ever seen on silver paint


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome car, stunning detail, perfect result

may I ask what polished do you use? is that shinex RO125?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Badass beyond belief, great work on a fantastic car!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Love SLR's sooo much! Top work guys :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Facebook
Website
Blog


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

First time I've seen one of these in any detail (no pun). Quite space-age in some respects. Impressed.

That's a lovely liquid shine you got. :thumb: To echo an earlier poster, what products?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

An Enzo and a SLR! Somebody has got it tough, I mean how do you decide what to drive each day! lol


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

wow m8 top job


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

What a stunning vehicle 

Respect due - To the very high standard you prepare vehicles to.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome work on a fantastic car:thumb:
What's the festool machine that you're using on the bonnet?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahhh dam you, i have a normal SLR to do a write up on and you go and drop this  LOL

Great detail tho


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome car, nice work Dave :thumb:

Neil


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

Envo, SLR and what looks like a Rolls Royce under cover in the last picture, i need a lottery win!!!!

Stunning work! Love this car so much!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

I didn't spot an Enzo


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning what a car to work bet you enjoyed that i am sure


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Ahhh dam you, i have a normal SLR to do a write up on and you go and drop this  LOL
> 
> Great detail tho


Sorry dude
:thumb:


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

nice work, finish looks superb.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

You don't see many of these around, let alone one detailed...........:thumb:

Excellent work and a great finish.........:buffer:

(All the exterior lighting on that motor was Designed and Manufactured where I work, nice to see our products on DW........:thumb


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Wowsers, that is such a sexy car!


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

Stunning job!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

lovely car mate.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautifull :thumb:


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

stunning...


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing machine! Great work. :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i remember this post, but have to say again stunning! still my fav car!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate, but for me, cars like that need to be in a stand out colour.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

the 722 - one of the only merc's i'd own :thumb:
nice job mate!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

A lovely car and great work to put it back in out of the box condition 



ianFRST said:


> is that 722 horses then?


Special edition as per the below from good old Wikipedia 



Wikipedia said:


> .....A new version was introduced in 2006 called the Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition. The "722" refers to the victory by Stirling Moss and his co-driver Denis Jenkinson in a Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR with the starting number 722 (indicating a start time of 7:22 a.m.) at the Mille Miglia in 1955.
> The "722 Edition" includes an engine rated 650 PS (480 kW; 640 hp)@6500rpm and 820 N·m (600 lb·ft)@4000rpm, with top speed of 337 km/h (209 mph) (3 km/h (1.9 mph faster than the standard SLR). 19-inch light-alloy wheels were used to reduce unsprung weight, while modifications were also made to the suspension, with a stiffer damper setup and 10 mm (0.39 in) lower ride height introduced for improved handling. Larger 390 mm (15 in) diameter front brakes and a revised front air dam and rear diffuser were fitted.
> 
> Exterior changes, other than the larger 19-inch (480 mm) black light-alloy wheels, include red "722" badging, harking back to the original 722 racer, and slightly different tail lights and headlamps.
> The SLR 722 can accelerate from 0 to 100 km/h (62 mph) in 3.6 seconds, 200 km/h (120 mph) in 10.2 seconds and 300 km/h (190 mph) in 27.6 seconds, and can reach a top speed of 337 km/h (209 mph).


----------

